# straight pipe'd V10 - vid



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

well guys i finally staight pipe'd my V10 excursion. i did a muffler on one of my other excursions and it just wasnt loud enough. this is i think! lol i know the sound isnt for everyone but i really like it honestly and when curising its just like stock no drone or anything...almost silent. when your getting up to speed she has alittle noise inside but not much...outside its like all hell broke loose!

outside





inside


----------



## Dirty Jersey (Feb 10, 2010)

Sounds great. I have a buddy with a V10 CC. You will like this then.


----------



## swtiih (Nov 30, 2008)

Sounds nice, at first I'm thinking maybe you will need new plates that say 9mpg .But then I'm thinking you gotta a post that says you have a straight pipe with pictures of what it looks like and your plate is in plain view. Big brother could be watching. Maybe you should have covered your plate.
On a side note hows your winter been up in there.


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

i love showing off the plate it gets alot of comments lol..its all over the internet i have no issues with that. anybody behind me can see it so not somthing i'm worried about. on a side note 9mpg is taken by another excursion localy haha!

i'm really loving the exhaust..i keep finiding excuses to go out driving...that can get spendy


winter was going great then we had a warmup...now its cold and no new snow


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

V10s don't always sound the best with exhaust mods, but that sounds good!


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

two new vids....i really love the sound

driving





parking garage


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

Very nice from a fellow V10 aficionado. Got to love how much ruckus these engines produce so low in the RPM range. 0-1800 is sedated. Past that and she starts running her mouth. I'm in love.


----------

